# Down Reg injections



## sooki (Feb 9, 2010)

Super excited!  ....... Started my down reg injections 4days ago, feeling SO tired the whole time, but on the whole So far so good!, I'll be on them for 21 days So I'll prob not be feeling so up beat by then LOL!, I'll prob be sick of it by then but gotta stay POSITIVE!!! Not been able to inject myself yet as my darling other half seems to be doing a grand job so far, mabye have to suck it up and give it a go!! Anyone else at the same stage as me? this is my 1st IVF cycle so no idea what to expect! Love to hear from anyone ! xxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Sooki. I'm not at the same stage as you but have been there many times before.  Any questions, just ask.   
I've always done all my injections myself.  Never fancied DH doing them for me as I know how forceful/gentle to be etc.  He does all the preparing and mixing though.  Keeps him involved!

Good for you keeping positive     
x


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Sooki! 
Firstly good luck and welcome!
God your fella must be great to do the injection's!..im not a newbie on the road but any time my fella injected me it was holy hell! 
If i flinched, he would poop his pants and say it was my fault!
Anyway's good luck to the both of you as the men do tend to be forgotten until EC day!!
...luv'n'luck to you and all the ladies..jenx


----------



## sooki (Feb 9, 2010)

Yea I ain't so chipper & positive today   boo hoo! experiencing side effects from the drugs big time Iam SO BLOATED! its nearly fascinating for want of a better word I seem to have expanded over night...... And my skin is itchy all over, I feel wiped oot, no energy left in the tank I FEEL ROTTEN   and to top it all off partner not home to give daily jab.....But I managed, it was sore and I prefer when he does it, Iam a pussy and had to bite on a pair of socks, I survived and Iam still here to tell the tale.  Anyway enough of me ranting on I feel better just by a fraction


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh Sooki    A good old rant never hurt anyone.  That's what we're here for!  Can completely sympathise with how you're feeling.  On the plus side (yes there is one!) must mean that the drugs are doing their stuff and it's all looking good.   
x


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Morning Sooki! 
 .Yeah you did your injection!..clever girl!..at least you no that push comes to shove you can do it hun!..very proud of you!!..I agree with Twilnkle, the bloatedness is the norm, it's a bit of a bummer! but your body will be adapting!!
I just cant seem to sleep  .x

Twinkle33-Good luck with your OTD hun.   
I have EC on 29th Oct! 
luv'n'luck..jen..xx


----------



## sooki (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Ladies!!  Yes a good rant does the world of good! Yea I suppose if Iam feeling like crap the drugs must be working! managed my injection myself again tonight but reckon I did it too fast as where I injected has come up in a massive lump.....my partner seems to think that this happens if you inject too fast Jenni the bloating is a complete bummer!! Iam due to be a bridesmaid on the 5th NOV  So I will have to invest in some concrete pants to suck everything in, wonder how I'll be coping be then as I will be on FSH drugs by then  

Night night x


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Sooki! 
Don't worry about being a bit sensitive around the are were you inject hun, it some times doesn't hurt that much but then again it can be a bugga!
Are you using the trigger  pen?..I had that the first time around and found that the noise was a little daunting and that possibly the pressure bruised me a little more!,  but saying that now im doing it without any trigger and i still bruise now and again! 
Hey when it comes to the wedding hun, just put your suck in knickers on and a big smile!! 
I hope you are feeling OK today hun! Take care and chat soon!
luv..jen..x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Sooki

I'm currently DR at the moment, have been since the 3rd October... i do my injections in my stomach.. can do them with my eyes closed now i think..hehe... i'm currently in a really ratty mood!!  have been fro a couple of weeks and feeling exhausted but thats about it.  I find i bloat big time when i'm DR... i put on a stone the last time!

Gemz xx


----------



## sooki (Feb 9, 2010)

Not too bad today, been working a late shift today, been completely drained no energy what so ever all I wanna do is sleep glad to be off now till sunday!! Not using the trigger pen, found the best place for me to inject is the top of the thigh no bruising yet just itchy & stingy after injection gettin used with it now!..... Gemz I dread  putting on weight feel it already its getting me down, to scared to venture on to the scales so just going by how me jeans feel! "I'll be fine"    (I keep telling myself this), must head out tomorrow and purchase concrete hold everything in bodysuit/pants.......   ha ha ha ha! Take care ladies  xxx


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Sooki! 
God that made me giggle this morning!!..concrete everything!!
Hope you are feeling OK today hun!
Enjoy your time off 
I'm off for my scan at 9.40 to see how my follies are growing 
Then another scan next Wed, then hopefully EC next Fri  
Look after yourself hun..xjen..x


----------



## Emi777 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hope your scan goes well, fingers/toes crossed for you


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh the weight gain!!!! I've gradually put more and more on during every cycle and as you can see I've done a few! Unfortunately, I don't seem to lose any of it but that's my own fault for not trying.   

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow Jenni   
x


----------

